# multiple biopsy during colonoscopy



## dawnha1 (Jan 24, 2008)

When a colonoscopy is done and polyps are removed by snare, hot biopsy and just a biopsy is done all at different areas in the colon how would you code this?


----------



## elenax (Jan 25, 2008)

*multiple techniques*

"The *AMA indicates *that if *multiple techniques *are used on *different lesions or polyps *then the procedure *report* should *specifically describe the technique, *the *type* of lesion and the *location *of the lesion...each code should be reported *only once *even if *multiple sites *are treated with the *same technique*.  If *different techniques* are used on *separate sites *then the code with the *highest value *should be listed *first* on the claim.  Other codes should be listed with modifier *'59'* to *identify* that the services was performed at a *separate site*."

Hope this helps!!!,,,,


----------



## scorrado (Jan 25, 2008)

I would code it 45385, 45384/59, and 45380/59.  It isn't very often that you end up with three codes but it does happen. I have never had an issue with payment. I have had an operative note requested though. But again, I had no issue getting payment.  Have Fun!


----------



## russmam (Oct 14, 2009)

*multiple biopsies*

45385
45384 - 59
45380 - 59


----------



## ncgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

That's absolutely right.

45385

45384 -59

45380 -59


----------

